# Info about Arenas anyone please?



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all, we're looking to go out to Spain for 12 months to trial living there, and have been offered an apartment in Arenas.

However, we know next to nothing about the area and can't find out a great deal by searching the net, so, can anyone tell me a little about the town, such as are there shops, medical centres etc., within easy walking distance?

We won't have a car so 'easy walking distances' are kind of important 

Also, does anybody know how easy/difficult it is to get a phone and 'net set up in that area?

Thanks so much, Lynn


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

lynnconnolly said:


> Hi all, we're looking to go out to Spain for 12 months to trial living there, and have been offered an apartment in Arenas.
> 
> However, we know next to nothing about the area and can't find out a great deal by searching the net, so, can anyone tell me a little about the town, such as are there shops, medical centres etc., within easy walking distance?
> 
> ...


I have been to Arenas a few times as I had some friends living there. The village is quite small really and you will need to go to Velez for most things. They had to have a radio phone and a dongle for the Internet, but I guess it depends on where your flat is. I think it is a nice area but you will need a car.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you ever had a "play" on google map????? Its great to "walk" down the streets of these places - not as good as the real thing but great for getting a rough idea

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Arenas is in a beautiful area of Axarquia but without a car you will feel cut off. There are a couple of restaurants and bars and a few small shops. As already mentioned Velez-Malaga is where you will probably end up for big shops and it does has practically everything you will need. All the main supermarkets are in or around Velez. The next town to Arenas heading north -east is Archez which offers more in the way of restaurants and bars etc. It is walkable but you will need to be fit! Returning to Arenas is downhill from Archez.... Have a look at the following website which offers information about most of the towns in the area including Arenas: Towns and villages in Axarquia, Andalucia, southern Spain, A to B


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I should add that when you click on the link for more info on Arenas you will see alink for the Arenas town hall. Have google translate the page for you. There you will find a street map and other useful information.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ignore the last post as the council's web page isnt working properly atm!!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Turns out the first set of links on the townhall's website do in fact work so it is worth visiting for the pics on offer.. however, it looks as though nothing on the site has been updated since March 2006 so don't hold your breath.


----------



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Awww thanks so much for taking the time to reply and test out the link. I very much appreciated it 

Lynn x


----------



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> I have been to Arenas a few times as I had some friends living there. The village is quite small really and you will need to go to Velez for most things. They had to have a radio phone and a dongle for the Internet, but I guess it depends on where your flat is. I think it is a nice area but you will need a car.


Yeah seems that's the consensus of opinion, and thank you so much for replying.It's really helped us!

Lynn x


----------



## lynnconnolly (Oct 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Have you ever had a "play" on google map????? Its great to "walk" down the streets of these places - not as good as the real thing but great for getting a rough idea
> 
> Jo xxx


I haven't Jo, but I'll give it a whirl! Thanks so much!

Lynn x


----------

